# which is better qhd or superamoled screen?



## chefb

Ive been reading about how some happy or unhappy with their screens. but ive yet to see which is better. It looks like this will be the deciding factor on future devices. what is the scientific truth? which scren reigns supreme?


----------



## mikeymop

I'm in love with the Bionic screen, it's so easy to read in sunlight and the pixelation isn't noticable unless you're holding the phone close and looking specifically for it.


----------



## Jkchad

Qhd and samoled/samoled+ are two different things. Qhd is refering to the resoultion of a screen(960x540). super amoled and super amoled plus are types of displays. It stands for: Super active matrix organic light emitting diode.

Samoled's and samoled+ are known for very highly saturated colors and can produce very dark, rich, black levels. Their manufacturing process allows them to be very thin and fairly power effecient. They also do well in direct light.

I'm a fan of the samoled displays, I had the fascinate and the charge. I have the bionic now and really like it, but would rather it have a samoled+ or the new hd samoled+ display samsung is suppose to be producing.


----------



## ericatomars23

Yeah I've read alot about people hating the Bionic screen, I dont know why? I have no complaints. Netflix looks great on it pictures look good if you can get your camera to take a decent shot.


----------



## phydo

+1 for bionic display being awesome. The first time I saw it I was like wtf? But now I love it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornlogic

Yea, so many haters of the Bionic display. I don't see any need or reason to hate the display, but the camera on the Bionic...... that's worth complaining about. lol

Anyway, I have a Charge, and a Bionic. I like both displays for different reasons. Note, both of these technologies were in fact developed by Samsung.

*SuperAmoled+ found on the Charge*
Likes:
-Blacks are... Black, there is no faking it. Where as the black pixel is turned off in a Samoled, in an lcd screen, it's just a black pixel covering up a black-lit screen.
-Efficient... well, only if your displaying dark images and such. As more white and brighter pixels are lit, the display begins to drain some serious current.
-Fatigue.. It seems to me this display make my eyes less "tired" after long viewing sessions.

Dislikes:
-Colors are.... Over saturated. That's cool for certain things like menus, but not cool for photos and movies, because the colors are not accurate in any way shape or form
-Gets freaking HOT! Use this in the car with the brightness turned up, and WOAH!! I can cook breakfast!!!
-Efficient.. Yea I put this in the likes section too. Here's why: Viewing white background with dark text. Not so efficient anymore are you?

*PenTile LCD Display screen found on the Bionic*
Likes:
-Efficient.... It's the absolute most efficient display found on a mobile device at this resolution and brightness. It's so efficient it's noticeable. 
-Brightness.... It's also the brightest for a mobile device. I can now Geocache in the great outdoors when the weather is bright and sunny.
-Resolution/Clarity... I think the pixel density is even greater than that of an IP4, with their retinal display or whatever they call it.

Dislikes:
The screen hashing.... I only notice it when the image on the display is moving and not static, but I'm an old man, and my eyesight sux.
Fatigue... fatiguing on the eyes. Again I'm an old man, and this fatiguing may have something to do with the increased resolution, making the txt I'm Reading smaller. It's certainly not because of clarity.


----------



## chefb

wow nice post!!! that almost puts it in prespective except one thing......wher is my phone?


----------



## 24blackmamba

I have a droid charge (super amoled +) and also have a droid bionic (qhd) and i can say honestly the screen on my droid charge is 100 times better. Dont get me wrong tho, the screen on the bionic is also very good but the droid chargr screen is better imo.


----------

